

Ask HN: Where have all the netbooks gone? - mknits


======
chipsy
Tablets ate them up, and quite comprehensively at that.

You can get a new Win8 tablet in a similar spec and post-inflation price range
to the old netbooks(Atom CPU, $250-350). Attach a keyboard to that and it's
basically the same experience, just a little faster and slimmer.

You can get a cheaper tablet if you opt for Android - or a more expensive
small laptop if you get an ultrabook. So the price spectrum is actually
covered better than it used to be, just with different categories.

